
7 Things to Hate about Docker Compose on OS X - whatnotests
https://medium.com/@devstack/7-things-to-hate-about-docker-compose-on-osx-b2691733a6b2#.tsd91z3z0
======
nickjj
I hear you. I develop on Linux natively so the Docker experience is quite good
for most things but there's still issues even outside of OSX.

For example, let's say you're using PyCharm or RubyMine and your code lives in
a container. Currently there's no sane way to get code-complete or run a
debugger on the code that resides in a container.

I'm looking forward to the day when all of that is ironed out.

